# [solved]How can I start APACHE server with only PPP0?

## Pulie

Hi,

How can I start apache server with only ppp0? 

```
/

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   config_eth0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start apache2 as net.eth0 would not start

```

I use wvdial to open internet connection of my wireless umts modem. That dhcpcd messes up with my internet connection everytime it tries to start with apache.

Thanks for the help in advance!Last edited by Pulie on Mon Aug 11, 2014 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pulie

*ugh*

----------

## szatox

I bet apache requires net, which makes init system trigger udhcpc via dependency tree.

Make a service that would launch wvdial and provide "net", that should fix the problem. Also remove/disable other things that provide net to avoid conflict. Or change /etc/conf.d/apache to make it no longer require net. Since it's a web service, this seems to be a bad idea though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Pulie,

You need to be able to start ppp0 in the /etc/conf.d/net file.

```
config_eth0="null"

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

pppd_ppp0="defaultroute" 

usepeerdns"

username_ppp0='your username'

password_ppp0='your password'
```

The config_eth0="null" says to leave eth0 unconfigured. Thats key.

The rest sets up PPP over eth0.

PPP has a lot of options, the above is required but not sufficient an you need to invoke wvdial too.

Im sure PPP can do that as I used to use something similar over a 56k modem a long time ago.

--- Edit ---

Hmm maybe you don't need plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

----------

## Pulie

solved this by disabling net at the moment

```
echo 'rc_need="!net"' >> /etc/conf.d/apache2
```

thanks for the help!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Pulie,

Thats ugly.  Better to say in /etc/rc.conf that net is provided by ppp0.

Thats still ugly.

In both cases, it breaks if ppp0 is not up

----------

